# am i missing something



## bmd (Aug 19, 2009)

last nite my wife & i had sex,for the first time in a couple weeks.but lately whenever we do,it seems she is not into it.i dont know what it is, & am tired of tryin to figure it out.two odd things occurred while we were doing it.i tried to turn the light on,& was met with a resounding no.the other thing is, i talk dirty a little, to heighten her pleasure,which she likes,but she told me to be quiet.we used to talk back & forth,but now it seems its more me than her. and why doesnt she want the light on?i feel like a neglected child whose parents feed them just enough to keep them alive.i wonder if something else is on her mind or she's not into sex with me anymore.she's not cheating(at least not that i know of).i feel there's something that i'm missing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

bmd said:


> tried to turn the light on,& was met with a resounding no.the other thing is, .... and why doesnt she want the light on?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


It could be as simple as she is unhappy with her body or yours. Has there been weight gain by either?


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

bmd-

She feels guilty about something. She may have met someone.


----------



## themrs (Oct 16, 2009)

bmd said:


> last nite my wife & i had sex,for the first time in a couple weeks.but lately whenever we do,it seems she is not into it.i dont know what it is, & am tired of tryin to figure it out.two odd things occurred while we were doing it.i tried to turn the light on,& was met with a resounding no.the other thing is, i talk dirty a little, to heighten her pleasure,which she likes,but she told me to be quiet.we used to talk back & forth,but now it seems its more me than her. and why doesnt she want the light on?*i feel like a neglected child whose parents feed them just enough to keep them alive.*i wonder if something else is on her mind or she's not into sex with me anymore.she's not cheating(at least not that i know of).i feel there's something that i'm missing.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


That is deep. 

Has she recently gained weight or have you? Does she like to shave and didn't get the opportunity? 

There are times when what I normally like in bed does nothing for me, and those are the times when my husband hasn't done much to warm me up before hand.


----------



## bmd (Aug 19, 2009)

she has been trying to lose weight for a good while now.she's not been happy with her body since our 2nd kid was born.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RacehorseChick (Nov 23, 2009)

i gained weight since we got together, and i rarely like to have sex during the day or with the lights on because i feel horrible about my body. he says he doesnt care and thinks i still look amazing, and i know he feels this way, but its NOT about what he thinks, its about what I think! if im not happy, its hard to be comfortable. 

i started trying to ease myself there though. try a small tea light candle. it will illuminate just enough, but not be really bright. AND a benefit is it makes you look really good too! lol. 

as far as not being into it... step back and look at whats going on outside of the bedroom. for example, there were some events in my life that caused me to be depressed and just stressed out, and my sex drive PLUMMETED!!


----------

